# DIYer questions



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

I've seen some hav's with 'puppy cuts' that look more like shaved super short on the body but then very long/natural on the face and tail, and others that have shaved bodies and a sort of bob on the face which makes them look too close to a cocker spaniel for my liking... I want to keep the coat in a sort of fluffy puppy cut if possible, mostly the same length all over, not too short but also not long.

I'm picking up all my supplies for my new arrival and trying to figure out what exactly I need for grooming tools to achieve/maintain this look, would I need clippers, or just scissors and a brush? Does anyone else keep their Hav in a fluffy-not-shaved puppy cut and if so, what tools do you use? A list of what you use would be great!

I had horses growing up and if any of you are familiar with the time and patience it takes to detangle and braid a mane and tail you'll know I'm not scared to get in there and figure it out  Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mirafi said:


> I had horses growing up and if any of you are familiar with the time and patience it takes to detangle and braid a mane and tail you'll know I'm not scared to get in there and figure it out  Any advice is appreciated!


Yup! I STILL have a horse, and when people exclaim about how much work it must be to keep Kodi's long coat nice, I just laugh!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have clippers with the plastic attachment combs. I think I started with "C" comb but now I just use the 1/4" comb. Going with the hair, it leaves around 3/4" of length. I like the clippers for his body because it is super-fast. I haven't figure how to use it on the legs. I just remove what I can and scissor-cut the rest.

I have little curved scissors, straight scissors and thinning shears. I use the curved one the most. It has blunt ends. It is nice for trimming his feet, legs and face.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hello and welcome!!

I am actually considering trimming Tillie down again as she is starting to matt again!?? (WTH!???) anywho, I prefer to keep her in a "VERY long puppy cut" which sort of means she grows until I trim her down again! LOL her hair is typically anywhere for 1-4 inches long. I am a TOTAL grooming novice, but when I do it, I just use my trusting hair cutting scissors and my CC buttercomb ... I keep her head/ears/beard and tail and do my best to blend it with the shorter body and legs ... sometimes she looks like a bobble head, or choppy, but I'm okay with that cause I know how much $$ I'm saving and how much safer she feels with me as opposed to a groomer...


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

Curved scissors, straight scissors and thinning shears... OK on the thinning shears, maybe I'm being dense but why exactly would I need those? I get that they're to "thin" the hair? In what situation would you want that?

Also can anyone recommend a brand name I should get for these? I can't afford the CC ones but there must be a middle of the road brand that's decent...the selection on amazon is pretty overwhelming and I'm not sure which to order.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

thinning shears just blend where you cut to get a natural look rather than the blunt cut that you get with scissors.

my puppy is 8.5 months old and other than some trimming around her feet hasn't needed anything else cut yet. I'm also considering trying it myself rather than taking her to a groomer when the time comes. For now I'm keeping her mat free and seeing how it goes "au natural"


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You have me inspired! I just rounded the paw hair! Eight paws. Jack stood like a champ! I could not believe it. Ears are cleaned. I will be checking for those ear tingling hairs on the boys tonight. Dexter has no hair in his ears except for a few long hairs here and there. 

Now, Jack....he has lots of hair in the ears...he always had. As a pup, Jack's ear hair was so thick, it was like a tuff of hair (real thick). Still is kind of, his ear opening has opened up a little as he has gotten older. I will see what I can do tonight with the ears.

It is fun doing your own grooming...a little here and little there. You do not have to do all the grooming on one day.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I bought these curved scissors from amazon and I've been really happy with them.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I cut Zoey with just a pair of scissors that have a blunt end . I dont think they were more than $20 I love her longer cut compared to a razer cut.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I cut Zoey with just a pair of scissors that have a blunt end . I dont think they were more than $20 I love her longer cut compared to a razer cut.


I like it too, Suzi! She still looks like a "real" Havanese!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! I love Zoey's cut too Suzi, I keep Tillie in a similar cut! Short-ish, but still long, flowing and very Havanese!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job Suzi!


----------



## jadios (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi I am new to this forum, but have been grooming my 8 yr old Hav myself for many years now. DIY grooming can be a relaxing and enjoyable experience for you both. Put on some soft music, light a candle and make it a "spa" experience for your pup. Don't forget to give a massage at the end!

Zoey looks beautiful, that's a great haircut, good job! My first haircuts made Oreo look like she had mange, but I got better with practice!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzi you did a really good job on Zoey. I used to cut my boys hair until they were teen-agers. But I could make them sit still. I wouhave to nail all four feet to the table and then put strings under her arms and legs to hold them up , you get the picture.


----------

